# Digging bottles in northern Michigan



## woods_walker (Nov 25, 2019)

Wondering who’s in the northern Michigan area and interested in doing some bottle digging next spring/summer? I know of a few spots in my area but not much else I’m planning on looking for new spots as soon as winter breaks. 

thanks!


----------



## woods_walker (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry for posting this in this thread. I just now see the thread for digging partners. Can someone tell me how to delete this post ?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 26, 2019)

While you cannot delete the post, you can repost in the digging parners section or ask the admin to move the post.
Where at in Michigan? Which town?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm more in the southern Michigan area (Detroit) but I do dig up that way sometimes & sometimes in the U.P.. Just found these ina Privy up that way a few weeks ago. LEON.


----------



## woods_walker (Nov 28, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> I'm more in the southern Michigan area (Detroit) but I do dig up that way sometimes & sometimes in the U.P.. Just found these ina Privy up that way a few weeks ago. LEON.View attachment 191500View attachment 191501View attachment 191502




Nice finds! If your ever up here again this upcoming summer give me a shout I might be able to meet up for a dig!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 29, 2019)

OK, We usually go up there in the Fall.Everything in that hole dated to late 1870's to mid 1880's. Gave about 20 slick bottles to the local town Museum/Historical Society.​   LEON.


----------



## woods_walker (Dec 6, 2019)

What town did you dig in ?


----------

